# Overclocking e8400 with abit ip35-e



## ratedrsuperstar (May 1, 2008)

so how much should i overclock.i have now oced it to 3.48ghz using 8x multiplier and 390freq. i've read that e8400 can be stable even at 4.1 ghz.plz provide Vcore voltage too.


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

^^^ good going dude... what cooling solution do u use


----------



## shashank_re (May 2, 2008)

Even i use same mobo and proc combo.Please help me to OC.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 5, 2008)

it's my frnds rig.he has a zebronics cabinet with nd the side covers are netted.plus it has 3 fans xcluding the cpu stock cooler.he's satisfied with 3.48ghz and gets 30-35 fps in VirtualDub using VP7 codec at 0 speed.that's roughly 6x faster than my oc'ed 2.8Ghz P4(oc'ed to 3.3Ghz)


----------

